

Not only programmers should have fun, enter sysadmin puzzles - federicof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GaYDoRwOg
We accept beta testers for our new sysadmin puzzle system, send an email to info@coderloop.com with your Coderloop username to join the beta.
======
retroafroman
Link to the actual puzzles/site, not a video:

<http://www.coderloop.com/puzzles>

~~~
federicof
thanks, I've posted the video because the sysadmin puzzles are not yet
available to every user

the video shows how they work, any feedback/comment is welcome :)

~~~
retroafroman
Yeah, I got to the site and noticed that. Bummer, I'd like to give some a try.

~~~
federicof
I wrote a note on the post but it doesn't seem to show up. We have the puzzles
for sysadmins in beta and we're looking for beta testers, send us your
coderloop username to info@coderloop.com and we'll enable the feature for your
account.

